# Hi All New outback 21rs owner



## horsesense (May 24, 2004)

Hi all. We just purchased a 2004 21 RS, wont be ready for pick up till 5 June. We purchased this unit at mike Thompsons RV in Santa Fe Springs Ca. Stickered at 20,000+. I got in it for 17,500, plus the reese tow package, and kit with extras, 2 batteries, and 2 filled tanks. Thought it was a pretty good deal







Anyway cant wait to get out there. Its the wife, two kids, the lab, and me. Pulling it with a 2002 Chevy Silverado V-8 (small V-8) does anyone know if I'll need to install headers,or supercharger? Thanks


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi and welcome, Oh a guy after my own heart, headers and a supercharger. You will have to make your own choose on those two but you will need to make sure you have the trans cooler and if you still have the P-rated tires on your TV you should upgrade to a LT( light truck) tire. What size motor and what rear end gears are you running and did yours come with the tow package? Kirk

PS: I also bought from them only in colton. If they will let you have them upgrade the reese tow package from the friction type to a dual cam set-up and up-grade the standard brake controller the the prodigy. Call them back these are well worth the few extra dollars.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on the new trailer. We've got a 21RS and love it. We pull with a 5300 vortec and it does pretty well, but we have a 3.42 rear which doesn't help out. I did install a larger trans cooler and trans temp guage.

Kirk has given some good tips. The only thing I might disagree with him on (please don't take offense Kirk







) is the dual cam. The tongue weight on the 21RS is not that high and the dual cam needs good tongue weight to work well. I'd recommend the equal-i-zer brand hitch which a bunch of guys here use also. It doesn't rely on tongue weight as much to work. I use a friction bar which works for me.............for now







I'd like to get an equal-i-zer at some point.

Mike


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I wouldn't bother spending the extra dough on a more expensive hook-up, you aren't going to need it with the 21RS. If I can pull it fine with a 4-runner you should be just fine with what you have. I hope you enjoy your new unit as much as we have ours (3 trips so far this spring). Welcome to the club !


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi- we live in Orange County and just picked up our 21RS from Mike Thompsons around a month ago- small world! Our first trip was a week later and it was a lot of fun.

Small dispute with Mike Thompson, though- we looked at a trailer with an oven, but they delivered a trailer without one. Still waiting to see how that plays out.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Way to go Horsesense, we're brand new as well. 1st trip is this weekend over in Pismo. Sounds like your family is as excited as mine. We got ours home last Monday & the kids slept in it every night until we took it back yesterday for some minor fixes. Now we are in withdrawal. Have fun out there.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Horse...
Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2004)

action Welcome !!

Happy camping

Gary


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

kjp1969 said:


> Small dispute with Mike Thompson, though- we looked at a trailer with an oven, but they delivered a trailer without one. Still waiting to see how that plays out.


Dispute resolved- Once I could corner the sales manager in his office (took several weeks), he agreed to give us an oven at no charge as soon as they can find one. And yes, I got it in his own writing on the back of his biz card.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome, we love our new 21rs and have had it out on two trips so far.

Twins.... I think that's great and lol that the kids have been sleeping in it every night!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Congrats and welcome...

We are loving our Outback too


----------



## horsesense (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the tips guys. Finally got it home (and in one piece too). Now were just playing around with it in the driveway. Will be hitting the road for a couple of weeks in Aug. Not too far from home on this one tho. We live in the Long Beach area, and are headed up the coast to a couple of different places. It is time for new tires and Im leaning towards a Bridgestone tire the dubbler. Any thoughts?
Thanks again!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, horsesense! Does your handle mean you have horses or just sense?









We're down to one horse, after a high of 16. Enjoy your new Outback!


----------

